# Neulich auf der Titanic Teil1X



## Akrueger100 (10 Dez. 2012)




----------



## DER SCHWERE (10 Dez. 2012)

Er hats auch gleich gecru(a)sht​


----------



## Punisher (10 Dez. 2012)

Das Eis reicht für nen riesigen Whisky


----------



## Padderson (10 Dez. 2012)

na dann - Ex und Hopp


----------



## Ludger77 (11 Dez. 2012)

Das war also der wahre Grund! ;-)


----------



## Max100 (11 Dez. 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> Das Eis reicht für nen riesigen Whisky



Ja gibt es das, Whisky verdünnen


----------

